# Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com****









*NOW IN STOCK!! MK5 Exhaust Setups!*
*GTi 2.0T Stainless Cat back*[URL="http://www.performance-cafe.c...=1466"]http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1466








*GTi and Jetta 2.0T 2.5" Downpipe*http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1465








*JETTA 2.0T Cat Back*http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1457








*Jetta 2.5L Cat Back*http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1456









Thank you for taking a look!!! Let us know what you think.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vegas Passat (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

why no Passat!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

as these are new, and you guys have elected to use a 2.5 whereas I've seen other companies use 3", what do you think about gains? 
Are there any dynos available? 
What about the fuel pressure issue? 
How well do your systems work with chipped cars?
Nice looking peices, btw. Not hating, just figured I'd ask what everyone else is going to.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_as these are new, and you guys have elected to use a 2.5 whereas I've seen other companies use 3", what do you think about gains? 
Are there any dynos available? 
What about the fuel pressure issue? 
How well do your systems work with chipped cars?
Nice looking peices, btw. Not hating, just figured I'd ask what everyone else is going to.

You forgot to ask for sound clips.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_
You forgot to ask for sound clips.









Oh yeah, I forgot. Can we get a clip?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_as these are new, and you guys have elected to use a 2.5 whereas I've seen other companies use 3", what do you think about gains? 
Are there any dynos available? 
What about the fuel pressure issue? 
How well do your systems work with chipped cars?
Nice looking peices, btw. Not hating, just figured I'd ask what everyone else is going to.

Seems like just as many companies use stock-ish 2.5" as there are companies that use larger. 
2.5" TT, RPI, AWE, GHL
2.75" Milltek
3.0" APR(B&B), GHL
Fuel pressure issues are software based.








A good question to ask is whether or not the system requires a chip to eliminate any CELs caused by low cat efficiency.
Dave


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (VWXTC)*









Im working on the sound clip... Not that you can really tell to much from them.
--
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

The exhaust really wont have much to do with the fuel pressure issue, thats more of a software deal that looks like more a nuisance than a problem.
I will run a few logs with the car in stock mode and see what we get as far as pressure. 
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

BTW, there are many more dyno's on GIAC's site that are all using TT exhaust systems. It's quickly becoming a favorite.








Jon


----------



## jhayregz (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www. ... (Vegas Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegas Passat* »_why no Passat!!









kinda sucks the Passat owners are left behind


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Is it safe to purchase the DP+Cat only (supposing their diameter will be bigger than stock cat-back) ?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www. ... (jhayregz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayregz* »_kinda sucks the Passat owners are left behind

The Passat system is in production. TT says it should be a few weeks.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (fuscobal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuscobal* »_Is it safe to purchase the DP+Cat only (supposing their diameter will be bigger than stock cat-back) ? 

Yes, it will work just fine.
Jon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABTMuDa (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_as these are new, and you guys have elected to use a 2.5 whereas I've seen other companies use 3", what do you think about gains? 
Are there any dynos available? 
What about the fuel pressure issue? 
How well do your systems work with chipped cars?
Nice looking peices, btw. Not *hating*, just figured I'd ask what everyone else is going to.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (ABTMuDa)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Is there going to be a 3" Downpipe and 3" Turboback?


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Is it true most of the 'seat-of-the-pants' feel comes from the down pipe and the rest is mostly for sound? Say a 75/25 split, with 75% of the power gained coming from the down pipe?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_Is it true most of the 'seat-of-the-pants' feel comes from the down pipe and the rest is mostly for sound? Say a 75/25 split, with 75% of the power gained coming from the down pipe?

They are equally important in my book. Given the DP will reduce the lag caused by gasses building up behind the turbo, but once down the DP they have to have somewhere to go.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

We have the first customer review posted on our site:
http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=145
JOn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWSRTHSK (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 19, 2006)

No dual muffler system for the GTI?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (swrdply400mrelay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swrdply400mrelay* »_No dual muffler system for the GTI?

We can have it made that way however on the GTi's the turbo muffles so much of the noise that it is fairly quiet with only 1 muffler.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

To follow up on BartKim's post (and a couple of other threads I've seen), what is the sound difference with just a DP and cat upgrade in relation to stock setup and a full turbo back setup? Thanks.


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (Raring 2 Go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raring 2 Go* »_To follow up on BartKim's post (and a couple of other threads I've seen), what is the sound difference with just a DP and cat upgrade in relation to stock setup and a full turbo back setup? Thanks.

I should have the answer to that very soon. My wife said the downpipe arrived today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01JettaVR6 (Jul 13, 2001)

What's up with the drop on HP @ 6K RPM (Dyno posted above)?


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (01JettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01JettaVR6* »_What's up with the drop on HP @ 6K RPM (Dyno posted above)?

Turbo is too small


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
We can have it made that way however on the GTi's the turbo muffles so much of the noise that it is fairly quiet with only 1 muffler.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't have any mufflers on my GTI, and it's still inoffensive.
The single muffler should be pretty quiet.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (N2N)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (N2N)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DiscoGLI (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sound Clips??


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (DiscoGLI)*

I've had all the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif email notifications I can take...UNSUBSCRIBE!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (bartkim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hensta (Dec 26, 2000)

*Re: (01JettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01JettaVR6* »_What's up with the drop on HP @ 6K RPM (Dyno posted above)?


+1 
Any way to make it look like this one with the same GIAC chip but AWE exhaust? Did you use the X+ chip on your dyno? I'm in Nor CA so I'd prefer to drive down to get your exhaust setup. I just would like to see the dyno HP flatten out after 6k instead of drop off so much.








Here's yours for comparison












_Modified by hensta at 8:57 PM 4-3-2006_


----------



## shucky (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (hensta)*

Does the stock exhaust have to be trimmed a bit to fit the DP only?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (shucky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shucky* »_Does the stock exhaust have to be trimmed a bit to fit the DP only? 

No, it will be a direct fit.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (hensta)*



hensta said:


> +1
> Any way to make it look like this one with the same GIAC chip but AWE exhaust? Did you use the X+ chip on your dyno? I'm in Nor CA so I'd prefer to drive down to get your exhaust setup. I just would like to see the dyno HP flatten out after 6k instead of drop off so much.
> [/img]
> 
> ...


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## britGTIflav (Oct 21, 2003)

If one of these downpipes is ran with the stock catback exhaust, will there be a change in the exhaust note at all? (a little louder)


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (britGTIflav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *britGTIflav* »_If one of these downpipes is ran with the stock catback exhaust, will there be a change in the exhaust note at all? (a little louder)

That's like being the smartest kid with down syndrom.. just get an exhaust with two mufflers... not to loud, and it's not quiet...


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (britGTIflav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *britGTIflav* »_If one of these downpipes is ran with the stock catback exhaust, will there be a change in the exhaust note at all? (a little louder)

Not really, the tone will be the same the DP really does not muffle anything , its mainly your mufflers that do this.
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_I should have the answer to that very soon. My wife said the downpipe arrived today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any news?
I'm interested in the DP only, ....and I think it was mentioned before but, this will connect to the stock cat-back pipes, right?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (feuerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feuerdog* »_Any news?
I'm interested in the DP only, ....and I think it was mentioned before but, this will connect to the stock cat-back pipes, right?

Yes, it will attach to the stock cat back portion.
jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## watchcrazy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

Anything for the B6 Passat?


----------



## shucky (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (watchcrazy)*

I think Perf Cafe should have cleared this up instead of saying its a "direct fit." The TT dp needs a mid pipe piece (costs extra) to hook up to the factory exhaust. Your factory dp and mid pipe are one piece.


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

How many cells is the cat that comes with the TT downpipe?


----------



## jhayregz (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (shucky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shucky* »_I think Perf Cafe should have cleared this up instead of saying its a "direct fit." The TT dp needs a mid pipe piece (costs extra) to hook up to the factory exhaust. Your factory dp and mid pipe are one piece. 

d'oh..hate when this stuff happens


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (shucky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shucky* »_I think Perf Cafe should have cleared this up instead of saying its a "direct fit." The TT dp needs a mid pipe piece (costs extra) to hook up to the factory exhaust. Your factory dp and mid pipe are one piece. 

Yes, I should have explained that better, however if you order just the DP from our site we include the additional pipe needed at no additional charge, thus making it a direct fit.
jon


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_I've had all the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif email notifications I can take...UNSUBSCRIBE!










yup. annoying as hell. worthless bumps.


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Exhaust components*

Nice TT systems there! 
I placed their high-flow cat and down-pipe on my '98 1.8t A4 just before X-mas and it "woke up" my GIAC K04 chipped engine. 
The fit and finish were excellent! Sounds just great too!
A big thumbs up goes to Darrell & Collin at Techtonics! They have been around in the VW High Performance industry since Christ was a corporal!
Nice guys to chat with over the phone too.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Exhaust components (wildhare)*


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Techtonics Exhaust components (PerfCafe)*

How about a sale now


----------



## BilsDragonGTI (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice. Congrats and you are now on my list.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (BilsDragonGTI)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

20% off + free ship would be awfully nice
Dave


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado94 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Will they be offering a RACE DP that eliminates the cat ?This is for a MkV LMK


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (corrado94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado94* »_Will they be offering a RACE DP that eliminates the cat ?This is for a MkV LMK









Yes, I do believe this is avail, ill find out tomorrow and post it up here.
jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

What cell cat is on it?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
Yes, I do believe this is avail, ill find out tomorrow and post it up here.
jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Any word on this ??







Bob.G


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www. ... (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Any word on this ??







Bob.G

Ahh sorry totaly forgot.
They can make one for you, $325. Please alow 2 weeks for it to get made.
Give me a ring if you want to get one on order..
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www. ... (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
Ahh sorry totaly forgot.
They can make one for you, $325. Please alow 2 weeks for it to get made.
Give me a ring if you want to get one on order..
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool can they do it in 3"??LMK thanks .







Bob.G


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www. ... (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_Cool can they do it in 3"??LMK thanks .







Bob.G

Ill find out.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Barnesy (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Do we have a date on Passat yet?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## watchcrazy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

How about taking all the time to post thumbs up and use it to make and exhaust for the Passat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (watchcrazy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www. ... (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_The Passat system is in production. TT says it should be a few weeks.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


So.....


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

I just called TT and they said the downpipe has a 400 cell cat. What is the lowest cell cat you can go while still being able to pass emmissions? I know APR's is 3" and has a 100 cell cat which makes me want that due to more power gains.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Faerus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Faerus* »_I just called TT and they said the downpipe has a 400 cell cat. What is the lowest cell cat you can go while still being able to pass emmissions? I know APR's is 3" and has a 100 cell cat which makes me want that due to more power gains.

I know the 400 cel cats pass CA emissions. I have spoken to a few people and the general consensus is the difference is flow between a 400 and 100 cel cat is so minimal its nearly unmeasurable.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Ironhorz (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

I was just curious if the Techtonics full systems, downpipe + catback, will show the same gains as a full APR or other high end exhaust companies??







Also, any idea if the Techtonics full systems will show the same gains as the companies I mentioned above when used in conjunction with a chip, APR GIAC REVO etc... ??








Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (Ironhorz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ironhorz* »_I was just curious if the Techtonics full systems, downpipe + catback, will show the same gains as a full APR or other high end exhaust companies??







Also, any idea if the Techtonics full systems will show the same gains as the companies I mentioned above when used in conjunction with a chip, APR GIAC REVO etc... ??








Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

On the first page we have a dyno posted, as far as I have seen they all had fairly similar gains.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_








Im working on the sound clip... Not that you can really tell to much from them.
--
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CWGTI (Jun 20, 2006)

I have this full turbo-back exhaust installed. I got the single muffler system for my mkv GTI. The fitment was great and the sound makes me want to drive my car that much more. I get compliments and positive looks all the time. No CEL or rattles.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (CWGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CWGTI* »_I have this full turbo-back exhaust installed. I got the single muffler system for my mkv GTI. The fitment was great and the sound makes me want to drive my car that much more. I get compliments and positive looks all the time. No CEL or rattles.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the good feedback








Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


----------



## dak125 (Apr 7, 2005)

Where's the sound clip?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (dak125)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dak125* »_Where's the sound clip?

This same post in the Golf/JettaV forum has a sound clip.
Jon


----------



## swthnuwho (Nov 25, 2005)

How hard is it to answer a simple question. Yes or No to the Passat exhaust. How many people have to ask before a reply is given.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (swthnuwho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swthnuwho* »_How hard is it to answer a simple question. Yes or No to the Passat exhaust. How many people have to ask before a reply is given. 

I dont know, Techtonics says soon but thay have not given me a firm time frame.
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Jon,
Very interested in the DP only for 06 GTI. You guys open tomorrow to call in an order? Still including the mid-pipe with the DP purchase for stock bolt on?
I've just got a few questions, I have GIAC software and am only going to get the DP to stock exhaust.
Is the stock exhaust 1 piece, or is it bolted together at multiple places? If one piece, I guess I would be cutting it like I had to do on previous BMW. If it's bolted, great! Makes it a quick swap.
Also, to anyone who has just the DP, any CEL issues, and hp gains w/ chip?
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (doofoo)*

Anyone??


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (doofoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doofoo* »_Jon,
Very interested in the DP only for 06 GTI. You guys open tomorrow to call in an order? Still including the mid-pipe with the DP purchase for stock bolt on?
I've just got a few questions, I have GIAC software and am only going to get the DP to stock exhaust.
Is the stock exhaust 1 piece, or is it bolted together at multiple places? If one piece, I guess I would be cutting it like I had to do on previous BMW. If it's bolted, great! Makes it a quick swap.
Also, to anyone who has just the DP, any CEL issues, and hp gains w/ chip?
Thanks!
Mike

We are back open today








The Stock exhaust has a slip fit conveniently placed right in the middle for an easy install








No one has said they had a CEL (generally if they come on we hear about it pretty quick







)
Let me know if you need more info.
jon


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Jon,
Thanks for the response. I want to get this on this weekend, I'll call you tomorrow and discuss overnight shipping.








-Mike


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (doofoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doofoo* »_Jon,
Thanks for the response. I want to get this on this weekend, I'll call you tomorrow and discuss overnight shipping.








-Mike

Better call soon, overnight cutoff is in about an hour and a half.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Just called. Awaiting your call back.


----------



## watchcrazy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (swthnuwho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swthnuwho* »_How hard is it to answer a simple question. Yes or No to the Passat exhaust. How many people have to ask before a reply is given. 

Too busy replying to all the posts with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (doofoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doofoo* »_Just called. Awaiting your call back.

Your DP is on its way, thank you








We cought UPS by about 30 sec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

Passat B6 will be avail within a month according to Techtonics.


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (swthnuwho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swthnuwho* »_How hard is it to answer a simple question. Yes or No to the Passat exhaust. How many people have to ask before a reply is given. 

Just go to a performance muffler shop near you. I am sure you can get a cat back for 200-400 bucks. Some guy around me did that with his A4 and I am jealous, the work was great. He used Magnaflow.
http://www.magnaflow.com/03dealer.asp
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_Your DP is on its way, thank you








We cought UPS by about 30 sec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks like the UPS email didn't work. I never got the tracking number. Can you shoot that over to me, Just trying to use it go guage when I should leave work to meet the UPS guy. Email was [email protected] . 
Thanks!


----------



## MyFast_1220 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Jon,
Are you still offering the 20% off w/ free shipping sale?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (doofoo)*

Just IM'ed it to you.








Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyFast_1220 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

Got nothing...








I think the vortex is having issues, I am showing up as offline even though I am online...


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (MyFast_1220)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## MyFast_1220 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_Just IM'ed it to you.








Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You just IM'd me a UPS tracking number for a package delivered to MD? Looking for the sale.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (MyFast_1220)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_









Please check your email, that refund for shipping to my cc still has not gone through.
Thanks!
-Mike


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (doofoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doofoo* »_Please check your email, that refund for shipping to my cc still has not gone through.
Thanks!
-Mike

Take a look now, it should be posted.
JOn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_Take a look now, it should be posted.
JOn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looking good. I'll send you guys dyno charts w/ GIAC Software w/ Techtonics Downpipe only soon (using stock exhaust) for the site.
Thanks again!
Mike


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (doofoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doofoo* »_Looking good. I'll send you guys dyno charts w/ GIAC Software w/ Techtonics Downpipe only soon (using stock exhaust) for the site.
Thanks again!
Mike

That would be super cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have been curious to see what the software does on a car with stock exhaust, every one that has come in here has an aftermarket setup.
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## gietl (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_Passat B6 will be avail within a month according to Techtonics.

Pretty typical, it will probably be mid 2007 before we see anything. Not your fault obviously. it's the demand. Having only a few dozen Passat owners wanting a mod compared to hundreds of MKV owners makes it pretty clear where the time is spent in development.
I remember going through these same pains with the B5 Passat


----------



## dhltal (May 25, 2006)

Is this 06 Audi A3 compatible?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (dhltal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhltal* »_Is this 06 Audi A3 compatible?

This one is not however we do have one made specifically for the A3. If your interested give us a call as its not up on our site.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Boostin 6sp (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www. ... (jhayregz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayregz* »_
kinda sucks the Passat owners are left behind

yea sadly enough the jetta TWO.FIVE gets one before us
who the hell has a 2.5 jetta anyway


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www. ... (Boostin 6sp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin 6sp* »_yea sadly enough the jetta TWO.FIVE gets one before us
who the hell has a 2.5 jetta anyway

lol, apparently no one...








I would have done the Passat before the Jetta 2.5L as well. Not my call though.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Is this downpipe CARB-approved / exempt for those of us in CA or the northeast?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_Is this downpipe CARB-approved / exempt for those of us in CA or the northeast?

No, the DP is not CARB exempt.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## watchcrazy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_Passat B6 will be avail within a month according to Techtonics.

Well - been almost 2 months ... anything for the Passat?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (watchcrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watchcrazy* »_Well - been almost 2 months ... anything for the Passat?

Nope, nothing yet, email TT and tell them to do a Passat system, that way it looks like its just more than us telling them it will sell.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Anyone running one of these in race form/catless yet? That $325 price got my attention.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_Anyone running one of these in race form/catless yet? That $325 price got my attention.









Any info?


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics MKV Exhaust and Downpipes NOW Available!! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------

